# split limit (#4)



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

got another limit last night







but had to go to 2 spots. started in the gulf and saw 17 fish but only 6 were giggable. so i went to my spot in the ICW and saw 15 more but only 4 were giggable, but that's all that i needed to get it done. the dock that has been producing only had one fish on it but it was the biggest of the night at 17". there's a lot of 13" to 15" this year, but that's OK cause they TASTE GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








no parts falling off this morning so I guess i'll be OK from the flesh eating bacteria.:thumbup:


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Funny how you can see in the picture that the fish in the gulf were lighter colored-


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Gator McKlusky said:


> Funny how you can see in the picture that the fish in the gulf were lighter colored-



fish cammo is awesome! Check out videos on how octopus can change their color and shape to blend in to their surroundings...imagine if we could make camouflage that changed with the environment in the way certain fish and cephalopods can :thumbup:


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



jhamilton226 said:


> Gator McKlusky said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how you can see in the picture that the fish in the gulf were lighter colored-
> ...


We do. It's out there, just not perfected yet.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

oh I know we got some cool stuff, but nothing that will make you look like a fricken chunk of coral on the bottom of the sea!!! Not yet anyways


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

You giggin next to the shore or out on the sand bar?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Hunter/fisherman101 said:


> You giggin next to the shore or out on the sand bar?


wading next to the shoreline about waist deep.


----------



## Randy4s (Jun 7, 2013)

What kind of light do you use? I think with all your success at it, any more than what you are using is overkill.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess Cliff !!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Randy4s said:


> What kind of light do you use? I think with all your success at it, any more than what you are using is overkill.


just a 2 head LED system with a small battery in a back pack. contact sealark on here. he made them for me.:thumbup:


----------

